# My string tension calculator for 7's and 8's (it does fan fretted too)



## Stateless (Nov 1, 2009)

So I spent a few hours the other day putting together this nifty excel sheet so I could mess around with different tunings for my future fanned 8-string and see what string gauges would work. Yeah, I have too much free time. I figured it might be useful for some people.

This thing will calculate the string tension on each string and the total for any regular or fanned guitar. All you have to do is type the neck scale and select the pitch and gauge for each string, and it automatically pulls the pitch frequency and string mass from a hidden table and calculates the tension. For the string mass I copied the D'addario table, so other brands might offer different gauges or have slightly different masses. The tension calculations come out the same as D'addario's, so I know the formula is accurate.

If you're doing fanned frets, continue reading. Otherwise, just use the same scale across all strings.

To do a fan fretted you need to calculate the scale length for each individual string. There is a pretty easy way to do this. First, find the increment between each string, which is (# of strings - 1)/(fan width). 

So for example, if you have an 8 string with a 25-27" scale, the scale increases in 7 increments for a total of 2". Therefore, the increment is 2/7ths of an inch. Start with 25" for the first string and add 2/7ths each time you go down a string. If you did it right, you should end up at 27" for the last string.

Another example: If you had a 9 string with a 26.5-30" scale, the increment would be 3.5/8 inches. You'd start at 26.5 and add 3.5/8 each time.

Anyways, I hope this was useful.

EDIT: Added version 2, which was done by request for instruments with more than 8 strings. Version 2 also has bass string gauges and pitch range down to E0.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job but somewhat redundant as there is already a program online that does this.

String Tension Calculator


----------



## Stateless (Nov 1, 2009)

Ya I hate that one. It kind of sucks.

Edit: It's off by several lbs on some strings and it doesn't do fanned.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 1, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Good job but somewhat redundant as there is already a program online that does this.
> 
> String Tension Calculator



Yeah that ones freaking horrible 

Hikky Z's String Assembler

is 100000000x more user friendly. Only thing that sucks is it stops at .080 since its only based on daddario strings.


----------



## Stateless (Nov 1, 2009)

Well,  to both of those, mine's way better .


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 1, 2009)

Stateless said:


> Ya I hate that one. It kind of sucks.
> 
> Edit: It's off by several lbs on some strings and it doesn't do fanned.



Well it might not do fanned but honestly how many ppl have fanned fret instruments ? Secondly you admitted that you used Daddario string mass values but that in itself makes your values kinda off too right? I mean Daddario strings aren't the base measure as every string company out there has different string dimensions right?

Btw - I don't want to argue but definitely kudos for putting this together.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for taking the time. I always have trouble with the online one because I have to go in and change everything everytime it loads. This one I can just keep as I like it and tweak it periodically. Now, what we NEED is someone to measure other string tensions - like Elixirs, e.g.


----------



## Stateless (Nov 1, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Cool! Thanks for taking the time. I always have trouble with the online one because I have to go in and change everything everytime it loads. This one I can just keep as I like it and tweak it periodically.



Ya, that was the idea. I did it for myself, but at least someone is appreciative.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 1, 2009)

What are the benefits of proper tension?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> What are the benefits of proper tension?



Well, others may chime in with some info about maximizing tone, but take it from Mr. Weakfingers: I don't wanna work any harder than I have to. I basically like a 9 string set on my 25.5 guitars. But if you look at the tensions of the strings that most sets come with you'll see that some are considerably higher/lower than others. So I use it to do 2 things:
1) If there is a string gauge that is showing up as higher tension, I use a slightly smaller one to lower the tension to match up with the others. And vice versa if it's too low compared to the rest of the set.
2) For my 28.625" and my 27" guitars, I use the calculator to determine which gauges would feel like the 9s on a 25.5.


----------



## Stateless (Nov 1, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Well, others may chime in with some info about maximizing tone, but take it from Mr. Weakfingers: I don't wanna work any harder than I have to. I basically like a 9 string set on my 25.5 guitars. But if you look at the tensions of the strings that most sets come with you'll see that some are considerably higher/lower than others. So I use it to do 2 things:
> 1) If there is a string gauge that is showing up as higher tension, I use a slightly smaller one to lower the tension to match up with the others. And vice versa if it's too low compared to the rest of the set.
> 2) For my 28.625" and my 27" guitars, I use the calculator to determine which gauges would feel like the 9s on a 25.5.



I thought 9's had better playability too until I got a guitar that came with 10's stock. Now I play with 10-13-17-26-36-48-62. I actually find that more tension makes fast picking easier especially on the high strings because the string doesn't flop around as much, and once you get used to it you don't feel like you're "working harder". Also, more tension keeps the strings in tune better, and its harder to accidentally bend a note a little sharp. When i was playing 9's with a 54 for the low B, I could literally bend it up a half step by pushing hard at the 1st fret. As far as I'm concerned, anything lower than a 59 is too floppy for a B. Also, I'd much rather have a little extra tension than not enough.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 1, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> What are the benefits of proper tension?



I don't think there is a 'proper tension' per se.. but more the right distribution of tension over the strings for each players preferences.

Some just put on a set of whatever and play happily everafter.
Others, like me, just can't play if the tension doesn't feel fairly identical from string to string. I bend a lot, and need almost-equal tension.

This is where a tension calculator comes in. Based on what you're using now, which may almost feel right but not quite, you can start evaluating which other strings would seem to be the right choise, instead of embarking on a shopping frenzy 

This can be very educational when evaluating compound scales. Again, based on what works both tension- and gauge/tone-wise, the calculator makes it possible to evaluate combinations of scales, gauges and tensions.


----------



## Scarpie (Nov 1, 2009)

you know i have always been one of them weirdos who just strings up and plays. now that i think about it, and wonder how it would feel to have equal tension across the whole instrument. i wonder how much better it would feel or at least affect my playing. BUT UNFORTUNATELY i have no understanding as to how these calculators work. i have a 7 with 25.5" scale and my 9 is 27.5 - 31" fan. these calculators are designed to tell one which string guages to use across the guitar right? i just don't get it. help please


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 1, 2009)

What am I supposed to open this in 

I actually did go to try it yesterday but my comp doesn't recognize it.


----------



## Seebu (Nov 1, 2009)

With Winzip or Winrar, for example.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 1, 2009)

no.. the actual program is just a file that doesn't link to anything. I try to run it and it wants me to search online for a program.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 1, 2009)

and what about me, using a mac?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> and what about me, using a mac?



It's actually an Excel spreadsheet. So if you have Office for Mac, it should open just fine. The actual file is zipped, but the Mac should open it right up. If you don't have office for mac, it may come into numbers, if you have iwork. FWIW I have a mac too, and it opened up just fine.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 1, 2009)

As Andy said it, it's a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet.
If you don't have MS Office, try the gratis downloadable OpenOffice suite.
Disclaimer: I only briefly opened the spreadsheet in OO, but due to examn readings, didn't have time to actually try it out.

@Scarpie: Such calculators can tell you the tension on each string that you to specify to the application, in the tuning you wish to use.
The way I use this is starting with a set of strings I know how works/feels, do the calculations, and see how equal the calculated tensions per string come out.
I then compare these numbers to how I feel this set of strings behave under my finga tips.
Where a certain string doesn't feel right, playing-wise, I compare how much it differs from the other ones, and try calculating with other gauges until I seem to have a sufficiently unified tension scheme across the board. Then go string shopping..

Example: On my main 25.5" 6'er tuned E-E, a 9½, 11½,16,24,34,44 set didn't feel equal at all. Both b and G were far too slinky compared to high E and D.
I ended up with 9½,12,17,24,34,46. Try calculating those, and see how much more equal tensioned the latter set is.


----------



## SevenString (Nov 1, 2009)

Another alternative for opening Excel files is Open Office.

OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite

Runs on Windows, Mac, Linux, etc...


EDIT: vansinn beat me to it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 1, 2009)

oh, if it´s just an excel spreadsheet, then it´s no prob. i don´t really use excel, so when i saw the file type, i was like "uuuh... help?" 

i hate it when i browse stuff, find awesome programs, download them, and realize that it´s like an .exe file...


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice job, I've been obsessing over string tension calculations for the past couple of months. This is very cool to have.

I never thought about string tension until I got into extended scale instruments, and after getting into it heavily, it is very frustrating to me that string manufacturers are so clueless.

The only thing I'd like to see added to your calc is a drop down list in the scale length, like the string gauges are setup.


----------



## Humanoid (Nov 5, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> and what about me, using a mac?



You can use my HumTension (Humanoid - Software) through Darwine  Or just wait for the Mac version. It's under development.


----------



## Stateless (Nov 5, 2009)

ra1der2 said:


> Nice job, I've been obsessing over string tension calculations for the past couple of months. This is very cool to have.
> 
> I never thought about string tension until I got into extended scale instruments, and after getting into it heavily, it is very frustrating to me that string manufacturers are so clueless.
> 
> The only thing I'd like to see added to your calc is a drop down list in the scale length, like the string gauges are setup.



The reason I didn't do drop downs for the neck scale is that I didn't want to limit what scales can be put in, and for fanned fretted guitars you get some really odd scale numbers on all the strings in the middle.



Humanoid said:


> You can use my HumTension (Humanoid - Software) through Darwine  Or just wait for the Mac version. It's under development.



Seems like a lot of work to program for something that can be done on excel


----------



## Adam (Nov 5, 2009)

Would it be possible to make it go up to 11 strings and pitchs below E1? Like all the way to G0 or G#0? Oh and guages up to .145?


----------



## Durero (Nov 6, 2009)

Always good to see more string tension tools. 

You're the second member to make a spreadsheet version: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/27841-string-tension-spreadsheet-ver-1-1-a.html


And to correct a couple of misconceptions from earlier in this thread:

- The String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998 does in fact do multi-scale (fanned-fret) calculations very easily - just enter a new scale length for each string.

- All the available string tension calculators I've ever seen us D'Addario strings as a reference simply because D'Addario is the only manufacturer intelligent enough to measure and list density specs for their strings. I sure wish all string companies would do this


----------



## Stateless (Nov 6, 2009)

Adam said:


> Would it be possible to make it go up to 11 strings and pitchs below E1? Like all the way to G0 or G#0? Oh and guages up to .145?



Its pretty easy to add rows for more strings, and updating the reference table for extra notes isn't too hard either. The problem is getting the string masses for gauges that d'addario doesn't offer. Are you going to be using bass strings?


----------



## Adam (Nov 6, 2009)

Stateless said:


> Its pretty easy to add rows for more strings, and updating the reference table for extra notes isn't too hard either. The problem is getting the string masses for gauges that d'addario doesn't offer. Are you going to be using bass strings?



Forgot that it was only for D'ddario, Im currently using a .105 GHS bass string for the C#1 and a GHS .145 for the G#0, the rest are guitar strings. Im pretty sure D'addario makes a .105 bass string but Im not sure about the .145.

EDIT: they do make a Nickel Wound .145


----------



## Durero (Nov 6, 2009)

D'Addario has .145 in nickel-wound and steel-wound versions and the density of all their bass strings are listed on their string tension chart:
http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2009)

Durero said:


> - All the available string tension calculators I've ever seen us D'Addario strings as a reference simply because D'Addario is the only manufacturer intelligent enough to measure and list density specs for their strings. I sure wish all string companies would do this





Once you make a spreadsheet or write an app plugging in new numbers is easy.


----------



## Stateless (Nov 6, 2009)

Adam said:


> Forgot that it was only for D'ddario, Im currently using a .105 GHS bass string for the C#1 and a GHS .145 for the G#0, the rest are guitar strings. Im pretty sure D'addario makes a .105 bass string but Im not sure about the .145.
> 
> EDIT: they do make a Nickel Wound .145



Ok, here is a new version just for you. It goes down to E0 and has gauges up to .145. XLB = bass gauges. I put enough rows for 15 strings. If anyone has an instrument with more strings than this, you're insane. Any unused rows can be easily blanked out. I rule!

Just out of curiosity, what neck scale is your 11 string?

EDIT: Moved attachment to the OP.


----------



## Adam (Nov 6, 2009)

Stateless said:


> Ok, here is a new version just for you. It goes down to E0 and has gauges up to .145. XLB = bass gauges. I put enough rows for 15 strings. If anyone has an instrument with more strings than this, you're insane. Any unused rows can be easily blanked out. I rule!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what neck scale is your 11 string?



WOW thanks so much My guitar has a 30" scale.
Here she is:


----------



## Stateless (Nov 6, 2009)

That's insane. It has...41 frets? My big fingers start to bump into each other at the 24th.


----------



## Adam (Nov 6, 2009)

Stateless said:


> That's insane. It has...41 frets? My big fingers start to bump into each other at the 24th.



Yep, and you can use them all with you finger until the 41st, for that you have to use your nail, but 24-40 do not take any effort.


----------



## Stateless (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess with a 30" scale they aren't quite as narrow.


----------



## Adam (Nov 6, 2009)

Stateless said:


> I guess with a 30" scale they aren't quite as narrow.



Heres a pic for referance:




And to show that at the nut it isnt monstrously wide:


----------



## TMM (Nov 6, 2009)

This seems cool, but I don't understand the goal. Are you supposed to plug in different tensions for each string / tuning until all the string tensions are basically the same?


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 6, 2009)

TMM said:


> This seems cool, but I don't understand the goal. Are you supposed to plug in different tensions for each string / tuning until all the string tensions are basically the same?



The goal is to have a well balanced set of strings.

Some say having each of the strings at or near the same tension is good, others say having the strings tension progress along with the size of the string is how it should be done.

In any case the majority of pre packaged sets are usually all over the place tension wise and it makes you wonder if string manufacturers have any idea what the hell they are doing.

I have an email I copied a while ago from online, it was a response from one of Yngwie's techs that showed how his guitars are setup. I though it was BS because the tech stated he used 8's, but after investigating progressive tension I am a firm believer.

Yngwie uses 8,11,14,22,32,46 if you enter those into a calc at 25.5 scale you will see how the string tension increases with each string size.


----------



## Durero (Nov 6, 2009)

Durero said:


> D'Addario is the only manufacturer intelligent enough to measure and list density specs for their strings. I sure wish all string companies would do this



Happy to correct myself - LaBella also has density specs available for all their strings. I have a catalog which lists them, but I couldn't find a link to this info on their website just now. Maybe MTech will chime in on this?


Edit: found it - but it's for bass strings only http://www.labella.com/basstensions.html


----------



## Stateless (Nov 6, 2009)

ra1der2 said:


> The goal is to have a well balanced set of strings.
> 
> Some say having each of the strings at or near the same tension is good, others say having the strings tension progress along with the size of the string is how it should be done.
> 
> ...



An 8 would be way too floppy for me. I prefer to have even tension across the unwounds and even tension across the wounds, with the wounds having a few lbs more tension than the unwounds. The wound strings seem to feel even with the unwounds when they actually have a few lbs more. I guess this is because they are stretchier/more flexible relative to their mass?


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 6, 2009)

He's definitely a finesse player, and he also tunes down a half step with those. I forgot to mention he's using 1.5mm picks also.


----------



## Hoff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for this, it really helps me organize my tension calculations for the different guitars that I use. The only other thing I'd like to see is the option to choose acoustic guitar strings


----------



## Xplora (Aug 18, 2013)

Thread resurrection. Loved it. Easy to use, didn't need to install JavaScript either! Copy paste FTW. Worked out that moving from 10-52+68 to an 8 string 28" scale will mean 10-46+68+90 to keep all my string tension roughly sensible. Might need to lighten up on the pick attack a little, but I'm a bottom heavy guy anyway, and using low E and D on an 8 kinda says "maybe you shouldn't hammer those strings anymore hey?"


----------



## RingletsOfDoom (Sep 23, 2013)

Huge thanks for this! So flexible and easy to use. Now I don't have to buy half a dozen single strings just to work out which feels right


----------



## UnstableinLINY (Sep 23, 2013)

Adam said:


> Heres a pic for referance:
> And to show that at the nut it isnt monstrously wide:



What no fanned frets?! (JK)

That piece is bonkers!


----------



## lastninja (Jan 8, 2017)

Are there updated infos for new strings like some of the kalium? 

I forget if/how we can put in own stuff, been a while


----------

